# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Mortar mix for Concrete pavers

## chopper

Hi all, I am laying a small section of concrete pavers as a step landing that will buttt against 100mm thick concrete slab. The concrete pavers are plain off mould bullnose 40mm thick from Bunnings. My question is, what is the mortar mix best used to bed the paver into the concrete base and any tips for keying into the concrete slab it butts against.

----------


## phild01

So abutting pavers to a concrete slab and you would like it to be unified together!
Not sure what you meant by "paver into the concrete base".

----------


## Marc

If you already have a concrete landing and adding pavers to it, 3/1 sand cement should work fine. Wash the concrete base first from any dirt, let it dry, apply boncrete and you have half a chance of pavers sticking to the concrete base. If you don't have a concrete base why not use sand on the dirt?
As far as the pavers sticking to the edge of the slab ... mm ... fat chance. Don't even worry about it. I would keep the pavers against the slab without any mortar at all providing you have a nice straight edge to press against.  If your slab edge is uneven you may have to put some mortar to keep the pavers in line but don't think they will stay cemented in place for long.

----------


## chopper

Thanks for the message, the pavers stuck fine on the concrete base

----------

